# XD9 vs. 40



## Agent Falco (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey guys. New to shooting, but rented an XD9 the other day 
and loved it. Been shopping around on the net and i seem to 
be finding the XD40's for quite a bit cheaper, just been wondering 
why? Also is there much difference in recoil between two models? 
Have yet to shoot a .40.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I have an XD40 service and a XD9SC. The 9mm, IMO, is definitely easier to shoot, even with the shorter barrel. The .40 is snappier than the 9mm, but is still manageable. If you're new to shooting, then my recommendation is the 9mm. Ammo runs about $10 less per 100 for the 9mm than the .40, so you'll be able to get more practice time, assuming you're like the rest of us and don't have an unlimited shooting budget.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

The XD9 is a great gun. I never really noticed a price difference between the 40S&W and the 9mm models, but that might have changed since I purchased mine. There is a big difference in recoil. Personally, I don't like the .40 round, but everyone is different. It's very snappy compared to the 9mm, especially in the SC model. I would highly recommend shooting a .40 if you can before making your purchase. That's the only way to determine whether you will like it or not, as everyone handles recoil differently. Also, if cost is of concern, 9mm ammo is much cheaper to practice with. Good luck. :smt023

-Jeff-

ETA: _Todd_ has done it again! :numbchuck::anim_lol:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> _Todd_ has done it again! :numbchuck::anim_lol:


You gotta be quick to beat me! :smt033


----------



## Agent Falco (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks guys. I really loved the 9mm's accuracy and the magazine capacity. Will have to get to the range and grab some experience with the 40, but after some research, I think it'll be hard to sway me from the xd9.


----------



## Mossyhorns (Dec 13, 2008)

I bought an XD 40 4" several months ago and I loved it, a week later I bought an XD 45 5" tactical, both with the trijicon night sights. Great guns IMO. The 45 shoots really well, heavy and accurate. Both a little big for me to CC cause I am a small framed person but I love taking them out and shooting them. I have never held one but I am thinking of getting a sub compact 3" 9 soon. Anyone got one and have an opinion about it?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mossyhorns said:


> I have never held one but I am thinking of getting a sub compact 3" 9 soon. Anyone got one and have an opinion about it?


Yup. I'm got an XD40 Service that was my CC gun until it got shelved last spring for the XD9SC. It's a great little shooter, accurate, and smaller for carry.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Todd said:


> It's a great little shooter, accurate, and smaller for carry.


+1

I had both the Service and SC, but recently sold the Service. The XD9SC is a good gun. If you like the others, then you will like the SC.

-Jeff-


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

I currently have XD45 and XD9 service models....I had an XD40SC..99% of the time I shoot the .45 better than the 9, but it is close..I had a harder time with the .40SC but still could shoot it fairly well on slow fire..Now the muzzle flip makes the second shot and beyond harder to control...Quick bursts or double taps were difficult to stay on target and get good groupings because of the short sight radius and the snap...Now the 9 is a very light shooter and double taps and multi shots are much easier to keep closer groups...The .45 is not bad either as the muzzle tends to stay flatter and it just gives a bigger backwards push..I would think the SC9 would be a VERY good CC gun and cheaper to practice with and still give some good stop power if you hit where you gotta hit..

Willy


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> +1
> 
> I had both the Service and SC, but recently sold the Service. The XD9SC is a good gun. If you like the others, then you will like the SC.
> 
> -Jeff-


I have an XD9sc that I would agree is a little shooter. It handles the recoil well, looks good and is very accurate.

Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## jeeper53 (Dec 31, 2008)

*Good to hear*

I just bought the XDSC9 today basically because of the small size to CC. I have the XDM40 and love it but from what I'm reading it appears the SC9 is a good shooter and all around great little pistol. Can't wait to get to the range.


----------



## PaulT228 (Dec 20, 2008)

I was pondering about getting an XD 9 also but after reading this thread my mind is definitly made up!! Off to the toy store (gun shop) tomorrow!! :smt023 Thanks everyone...

Now all I need is an excuse to give to the wife!!:mrgreen:


----------

